# grub startet gentoo nicht [gelöst]

## Demmaro

Hallo hab gentoo installiert und abgeschlossen (hab grub zum Booten installiert genommen )

Nach dem ersten Neustart steht bei mir folgendes

```
GNU Version 0.97 (619 lower / 3330572k upper memory)

[Minimal BASH- like line editing  is supported. For the first word, TAB 

lists possible command completions. anywhere else TAB list the possible completions of a device/filname.  ]

grub>
```

kann das sein das ich die boot kernel falsch eigegeben hab? ich hab nähmlich nicht manuel nachkoregiert

wenn ja wie kann ich die nachträglich koregieren wer super wenn jemand eine lösung hätteLast edited by Demmaro on Tue Feb 28, 2012 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Also booten kannst du mittel der Commandozeile

die Befehle sind die selben wie in der grub.conf, falls du diese erfolgreich angelegt hast kannst du diese nun einlesen lassen.

```
root (hd0,0)

configfile /grub/menu.lst
```

allerdings sollte er das Menü das dadurch generiert wird bereits geöffnet haben, also gehe ich davon aus das da was faul ist in deiner Config.

also kannst du erstmal mit folgendem Befehl booten:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz

initrd /initrd

boot

```

(mit der Tabulator Taste kannst du genauso wie auf der Shell Tabcompletion verwenden, einfach 2mal TAB drücken und es erscheinen mögliche Namen bzw der Name wird ausgeschrieben wenn nurnoch 1 Möglichkeit über ist.)

----------

## Demmaro

wenn ich den Befehl

```
root (hd0,0)
```

eingebe bekomme ich folgende Meldung

```
Filesysteme type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
```

----------

## Demmaro

wenn noch irgendwelche Daten benötigt werden, teilt mir bitte mit wie ich an die dran komme bin noch ein neuling ist meine erstinstalation danke

----------

## Max Steel

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> wenn ich den Befehl
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,0)
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist eine Statusmeldung, das heißt er hat die Partition gefunden und kann sie verwenden  :Wink: 

Fehler haben meistens als erstes Wort ERROR dastehen.

Kannst du das System booten, oder nicht?

----------

## Demmaro

nein ich kann das System nicht booten

wenn ich nach den oberen Befehl vorgehe

```
kernel /vmlinuz
```

kommt

Error 15:  File not found

----------

## manuels

Falls du keine extra Bootpartition hast, probier es mal mit

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz
```

Mit der Tabulatortaste, kannst du dir auch Dateinamen vervollständigen lassen (wie in der BASH)

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

also ich taufe meinen kernel nie vmlinuz. der heisst dann eher sowas wie "kernel-2.6.34-r1" da ich die

gentoo sources verwende.

----------

## Demmaro

ich habe eine extra bootpartition erstellt 

kann es vielleicht sein das ich 

```
grub.conf 
```

den boot kernel falsch eingegeben hab?

----------

## Max Steel

Dein Kernel müsstest du beim installieren eigentlich nach /boot installiert haben, und in der kernel Zeile musst du den Namen natürlich so angeben wie es bei dir tatsächlich ist (mit der Tabulatortaste kannst du dir den Inhalt anzeigen lassen)

(vmlinuz taufe ich meinen KErnel, weil ich dann mittels make install gleich den Symlink (vmlinuz) richtig auf die aktuelle Version gesetzt bekomme)

```
grub> kernel /[TAB][TAB]

 Possible files are: lost+found System.map System.map.old boot config config.old vmlinuz vmlinuz.old grub splash memtest86plus .keep vmlinuz-2.6.39-gento

o.old vmlinuz-2.6.39-gentoo System.map-2.6.39-gentoo.old System.map-2.6.39-gentoo config-2.6.39-gentoo.old config-2.6.39-gentoo vmlinuz-2.6.39-gentoo-r1

System.map-2.6.39-gentoo-r1 config-2.6.39-gentoo-r1 vmlinuz-2.6.39-gentoo-r1.old System.map-2.6.39-gentoo-r1.old config-2.6.39-gentoo-r1.old vmlinuz-2.6.

39-gentoo-r2 System.map-2.6.39-gentoo-r2 config-2.6.39-gentoo-r2 vmlinuz-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 System.map-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 config-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 vmlinuz-3.0

.1-gentoo System.map-3.0.1-gentoo config-3.0.1-gentoo vmlinuz-3.0.1-gentoo.old System.map-3.0.1-gentoo.old config-3.0.1-gentoo.old vmlinuz-3.0.4-gentoo S

ystem.map-3.0.4-gentoo config-3.0.4-gentoo vmlinuz-3.0.4-gentoo.old System.map-3.0.4-gentoo.old config-3.0.4-gentoo.old vmlinuz-2.6.38-gentoo-r5 System.m

ap-2.6.38-gentoo-r5 config-2.6.38-gentoo-r5 vmlinuz-3.1.0-gentoo-r1 System.map-3.1.0-gentoo-r1 config-3.1.0-gentoo-r1 vmlinuz-3.1.4-gentoo System.map-3.1

.4-gentoo config-3.1.4-gentoo vmlinuz-3.2.6-gentoo System.map-3.2.6-gentoo config-3.2.6-gentoo vmlinuz-3.2.6-gentoo.old System.map-3.2.6-gentoo.old confi

g-3.2.6-gentoo.old
```

hmpf... s wird zeit das ich da ma aufräum.

----------

## Demmaro

wenn ich die Tabulatur taste betätige bekomme ich folgendes

```
Possible commands are: backround blocklist boot cat chainloader clear cmp color configfile debug displayamp displaymem 

embed find foreground fstest geometry halt help hide impsprobe initrd install ioprobe kernel lock makeactive map md5

crypt module modulenounzip paper partnew parttype password pause read reboot root rootnoverify 

savedefault serial setkey setup splashimage terminal terminfo testload testvde unhide uppermem vberprobe
```

wie kann ich die Kernel Zeile nachträglich bearbeiten ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> wenn ich die Tabulatur taste betätige bekomme ich folgendes
> 
> ```
> Possible commands are:
> ```
> ...

 

Da steht ja possible Commands are,

also kannst du hieraus ein Kommando aussuchen den du eintippst, beispielsweiße root

root erwartet als Parameter eine Zielangabe welche Partition du verwenden möchtest.

(hd0,0) heißt die Erste Partition am ersten Controller laut BIOS, die erste Partition)

als nächstes wäre boot an der Reihe

boot erwartet als Parameter den Pfad der gerade gewählten Partition zu deinem Kernel (bei mir steht der Fest auf /vmlinuz was ein Symlink auf aktuell /vmlinuz-3.2.6-gentoo ist)

bei dir kannst du mittel kernel /<TAB> eine Auflistung anzeigen was du für Kernel auf deiner boot hast.

 *Quote:*   

> wie kann ich die Kernel Zeile nachträglich bearbeiten ?

 

Wenn dein Menü funktioniert steht das da, dazu musst du erstmal deine config für Grub schreiben und lauffähig machen.

----------

## Demmaro

nach eigabe

```
kernel /[TAB] [TAB]
```

bekomme ich die Daten

```

Possible files are: lost+found .keep kernel-dgenkernel-x86_64-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.1-getnoo-r2

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 boot grub

```

wie muss ich vorgehen um die config für grub zu umschreiben ? Ich bräuchte dafür noch Hilfe

----------

## Max Steel

erstmal solltest du booten.

jetzt kannst du das System starten.

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-[TAB] root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /initramfs-[TAB]

boot
```

Und für die grub.conf Konfiguration schau bitte auf: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

----------

## Demmaro

es hat nicht funktioniert, werde neu Installation durchführen und hoffen das es klappt. trotz allem danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## Demmaro

hallo bin wieder da habe eine neu Installation durchgeführt 

bootet wieder nicht von alleine 

```

GNU Version 0.97 (619 lower / 3330572k upper memory)

[Minimal BASH- like line editing  is supported. For the first word, TAB

lists possible command completions. anywhere else TAB list the possible completions of a device/filname.  ]

grub>

```

jetzt kann ich aber mit hilfe des befehls

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-[TAB] root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /initramfs-[TAB]

boot
```

booten das system bootet nicht zu ende es kommt folgendes

```
   mount: mounting dev/sda2 on newroot failed: Invalid argument

!! Could not mount specified root, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in .

   Please specify another value or: press for the same, type "shell" for a shell, 

   or "q" to skip...

  root block device () ::

```

kann ich da noch was retten ?

----------

## Demmaro

weiß vielleicht jemand Bescheid was ich falsch gemacht habe, damit ich bei einer neu Installation nicht den gleichen Fehler nochmal mache ?

----------

## Max Steel

Also das mit dem Grub ist wohl ein Problem mit der /boot/grub/grub.conf

Normalerweiße solltest du die einfach laut Anleitung schreiben können.

Beim anderen (der Startversuch) scheint der Treiber deines Festplatten-Controllers zu fehlen.

----------

## Demmaro

danke für die tips.

bräuchte noch eine info wo ich die Treiber für Festplatten-Controller setzen muss. Ist das in dem abschnitt

Konfiguration der Module

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules
```

oder ist es in 

Konfiguration der USE-Variable

```
# nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem Befehl 

```
less
```

wen ich den ausführen will bekomme ich immer die Meldung

```
bash: less: command not found
```

kann ich anstelle von Befehl 

```
less 

```

```
more
```

nehmen würde es fuktionieren

beispiel

normale weise lautet der Befehl so

```
# less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

würde den dann ändern in 

```
# more /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

----------

## Max Steel

natürlich klappt das so.

Neinein, das ist in einem anderen Kapitel, etwa bei Kernel-Konfiguration.

Dazu solltest du aber wissen was du nutzt, das kannst du mit lspci -k herausfinden (kernel driver in use:)

Diesen solltest du in der Kernelconfiguration unter

Device Drivers ---> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

in die Konfiguration kommst du beim genkernel mittels:

genkernel --menuconfig (zusätzlich deine restlichen verwendeten Parameter).

----------

## Demmaro

ok werde es ausprobieren ich hatte die 

Alternativ: Benutzung von Genkernel

Installationsweise  genommen weil ich die manuelle Konfiguration schwierig fand.

wegen grub

die Partitionierung sieht so aus

```
Partition    Dateisystem          Größe    Beschreibung

/dev/sda1    ext2                                   Boot Partition

/dev/sda2    (swap)                            Swap-Partition  

/dev/sda3    ext3                                            Root Partition    

```

meine grub.conf Einstellungen

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.1-gentoo-r2

```

müsste doch eigentlich richtig sein oder hab ich was übersehen

----------

## franzf

Ganz doofe Frage: Du hast ja /boot auf ner eigenen Partition. Die ist schon gemountet, wenn du deine kernel rüber kopierst oder die grub.con editierst?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> weiß vielleicht jemand Bescheid was ich falsch gemacht habe, damit ich bei einer neu Installation nicht den gleichen Fehler nochmal mache ?

  Jo, vermutlich ist bei der GRUB Konfiguration etwas schiefgelaufen (nicht korrekte /boot/grub/grub.conf) oder ähnliches. Wie schaut die grub.conf denn eigentlich aus?

Und eine Neuinstallation sollte idR nicht nötig sein. Boote einfach noch mal die LiveCD, mounte deine Gentoo Partition(en) mache ein chroot (wie im Handbuch beschrieben) in dein schon installiertes System und repariere es.

Was mir beim manuellen boot aus grub noch auffiel:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> ...

   *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    mount: mounting dev/sda2 on newroot failed: Invalid argument
> 
> ...

   *Quote:*   

> die Partitionierung sieht so aus 
> 
> ```
> Partition    Dateisystem          Größe    Beschreibung
> 
> ...

  Demnach gibst du als real_root deine Swap-Partition an...

klappt das booten mit /dev/sda3 eventuell schon problemlos?

Wenn ja, dann überprüfe nach dem mounten von /boot am besten gleich mal die /boot/grub/grub.conf

/edit:

Ah, die grub.conf hatte ich übersehen..

Nimm doch auch mal die Raute # vor dem

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1 

raus.

Und lasse das /boot in der kernel und initrd Zeile weg (ist bei ner separaten /boot Partition ja auch nicht nötig, und verhindert, sofern es dem Symlink auf /boot nicht gibt zusätzliche Fehler) (alternativ prüfe ob es den Symlink auf /boot gibt und erstelle ihn ggf) 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Demmaro

hab mit der livcd gestartet 

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

Betreten der neuen Umgebung

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

```
# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

die grub.conf nachträglich bearbeitet und siehe da grub startet von alleine.  :Very Happy: 

besten dank für die Hilfe

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima.

Noch ein kurzer Hinweis,

beachte das zum bearbeiten der grub.conf gar kein chroot ins System nötig wäre. In so einem Fall reicht es die boot Partition zu mounten - Datei editieren, Laufwerk wieder aushängen, und fertig  :Wink: 

Na dann wünsche ich noch viel Spass mit dem neuen System.

----------

## Demmaro

Danke für dem Tip ich werde es mir merken. 

So ganz durchstarten kann ich noch nicht hab noch ein Login Problem. hab dafür schon ein neues Thema erstellt

----------

